# Ensamblado KIT transmisor FM 7 WATTS con QN8027



## Corregidor (Dic 12, 2011)

En este hilo iré documentando el ensamblado de un transmisor FM estereo  en KIT. Las especificaciones son estas:

Rango de frecuencias: 87 a 108 MHZ.
Control del frecuencia: PLL, comandado por BUS I2, Display digital de frecuencia.
Potencia de salida RF: 0 a 7 watts.
Entrada diferencial de audio estereo.

Anexo, foto del KIT, foto del PCB, foto del PCB de RF.

La intención es ir documentando desde que recibo el kit para ensamblarlo hasta las pruebas finales. Mi intención es divulgar mi trabajo y si tienen algún comentario, haganmelo llegar.

Saludos!


----------



## chichodj (Dic 13, 2011)

Una pregunta, ¿donde conseguiste ese kit? porque quiero conseguir uno mas o menos de las mismas características.


----------



## Corregidor (Dic 15, 2011)

Hola chichodj.
Lo compre via internet. Antes de decir donde lo compre, quiero evaluarlo y ver la calidad del mismo. Para armarlo se requiere de mucha habilidad soldando SMD y todas las herramientas necesarias. De eso se trata este post, ir compartiendo con ustedes el armado.   Ya evaluado, escribo a los moderadores para ver los requisitos para publicar como comprarlo. No quiero infringir reglas. 
Saludos.


----------



## Corregidor (Dic 15, 2011)

Continuando con este post, aqui tienen una breve descripción de este chip:

http://www.quinticcorp.com/PDF/QN8027_SANC_Product_Brief_v1.2.pdf

Este IC el QN8027 es muy similar en concepto al BAH1514. Lo interesante es que este chip tiene mejor desempeño,  el problema es el tamaño tan pequeño que dificulta el soldado. 
Saludos!


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 15, 2011)

Con los años , cerca de 40 en el campo de la electrónica y la radiodifusión, creo que este post, es para compartir información, como muchas veces lo he hecho, y no para crear espectativas y quizás falsas esperanzas, lo correcto hubiera sido que Corregidor, comparta el enlace de donde lo compro, como se lo pidio su paisano, y no ponerse en plan de moderador, como ya se esta comportando, al decir supuestamente no querer infringir reglas, que cada uno evalúe si le conviene o no a sus  intereses, intuyo mucha soberbia en sus respuestas, es mi opinion, gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2011)

Publico el link donde Corregidor compró el transmisor: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-71620492-transmisor-de-10-watts-en-kit-envio-gratis-_JM_

Aclaro que fue Corregidor quien me lo pasó en un MP preguntando si se podía poner. Este no infringe normas porque el vendedor no es él mismo (creo) y encima ya está finalizado, así que dificilmente lo haría

Por otro lado, realmente no le recomiendo a nadie comprarle a ese vendedor: Revisen sus calificaciones y verán que tiene un 50% de negativas. Nada recomendable.

Salvado el problema del origen, adelante con el armado y las pruebas.

Saludos


----------



## chichodj (Dic 20, 2011)

Gracias por los comentarios en relacion a mi duda. No saben cuanto les agradezco.


----------



## Corregidor (Dic 20, 2011)

Foreros  buen dia a todos.
Continuando con la documentacion del armado del kit dejenme contar la experiencia de compra: 
Vi el anuncio en ML del kit. Procedi a preguntar condiciones de la compra y tuve respuesta rapida. 
Le di comprar, pague y me llego en unos tres dias el kit. Aclaro que siempre que compro cosas en internet hay riesgo de que no lleguen, no sirvan, no era lo que se pidio, en fin hay riesgos y hay que aprender a manejarlos.  
De hecho las fotos que puse en el post, me las envio el propio vendedor, marcadas con con su email de contacto. Me envio ademas un archivo zip con el diagrama, lista de partes y una breve descripcion del proceso de  ensamblado.    Aclaro que tengo algo de experiencia, equipo de medicion y herramientas,  y sobre todo he quemando muchas cosas. Por eso me atrevi a pedir el kit.
Incluyo el diagrama electrico y la lista de partes que yo hice a partir de la info del vendedor.


----------



## Corregidor (Ene 30, 2012)

Buen inicio de 2012 a todos los foreros.
Despues de una pausa por fin de año y fiestas, retomo el ensamblado del transmisor.  Ya comence con la clasificacion de componentes,  raspado de bobinas para soldarlas bien, cajita de hojalata, etc. Ya les pongo mas fotos del avance. 
Saludos foreros!


----------



## miguelus (Feb 2, 2012)

Una cuestión...
Según el Data sheet del Integrado, posee una cualidad, que es la siguiente.
Si en periodo de 60 Segundos no detecta una señal de audio, el TX se desconecta.
Esto, a mi modo de ver es un inconveniente, ya que suele ser normal que tengamos largos periodos de silencio y nos interese mantener el canal ocupado.

Sal U2



Por cierto... El Precio que aparece en la página... 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-71620492-transmisor-de-10-watts-en-kit-envio-gratis-_JM_

¿Es real o se trata de una broma? 


Comparen con estos...

http://www.elecsky.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21

Esta navidades los Reyes Magos me trajeron el CZH-5C, magnífico transmisor, comparen Precios. 

Sal U2


----------



## Corregidor (Feb 7, 2012)

Que tal Foreros.
Continuando con la documentacion del ensamblado del kit aqui les dejo algunas fotos. Perdon por no mantenerlos al tanto pero ya no he podido dedicarle tiempo. 
El kit usa componentes de montaje superficial ya que es de un tamaño pequeño. Pongo una foto en donde lo comparo con el CZH-15A.
Incluyo una foto del  QN8027, recuerden que este se desarrollo para telefonos celulares y esta aplicacion es nueva. 
Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola Corregidor, ¿como vas con el armado del kit?, ¿Ya tienes el circuito transmitiendo?

Saludos.


----------

